# THE END IS NIGH!



## Airframes (May 1, 2009)

Just reminding you all that there are only 7 days left until the end of the Defence of the Reich Group Build.
Could those of you who intend to complete, please post your final pics and thread no later than midnight (GMT) on Friday, 8th May.
All being well, it's hoped that the results will be announced by Tuesday, 12th May.
Thanks again for your enthusiasm and participation.
Now, on with the PTO build!
Terry.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 4, 2009)

Arrrggghhhhh, I knew it was too ambitious to try and finish 2 kits.....

Down to the finishline we come.......


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2009)

Two kits!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 4, 2009)

And ur wife, 2 kids and ur other hobby preoccupied how much of ur time???


----------



## lesofprimus (May 4, 2009)

Did a check of whose Builds are still unfinished, and theres a few....

Screaming Eagle
Heinz
Caught in The Middle
Amsel
Tango
Bomb Taxi
Javlin x 2
BillG x 2
GrauGeist
Wurger
Wayne
and Myself


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> And ur wife, 2 kids and ur other hobby preoccupied how much of ur time???



F*ck off! Excuses! Lmao!


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2009)

Unfortunately my model cannot be in time. There is still a lot of work on her.


----------



## Matt308 (May 4, 2009)

Bill G. is taking a break from the forum. Perhaps he will return within the week.


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2009)

I think Charles is going to lift his ban tonight.


----------



## Airframes (May 5, 2009)

Bomb Taxi sent me a PM, explaining he won't get his model finished in time. He'll post pics when it's finally done, and hopes to enter the PTO build.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)

Good stuff and sad at the same time! Get in there BT, get your skates on and finish the blasted thing!


----------

